# Out of home streaming release date?



## Rohardi (Oct 19, 2013)

Is there any info on when out of home streaming will be available on the stream?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Fall has what it's always been.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Not for nuthin' but everyone has been assuming that the Stream will have the same remote streaming functionality as the Romio once remote streaming is deployed. 

Has this been confirmed?

I get it that the technology is allegedly identical - inside the Romio or outside in the Stream. 

I'd think that $100 dollar Streams would be flying off the shelves in lieu of $xxxx dollar Romios if this was true - especially since the Stream has no subscription fee.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

rocko said:


> ...
> 
> I'd think that $100 dollar Streams would be flying off the shelves in lieu of $xxxx dollar Romios if this was true - especially since the Stream has no subscription fee.


Yep, I would definitely buy one or two Streams when this feature becomes available.

I wonder if Tivo will charge for the client software like Slingbox.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The Roamio is well worth the upgrade price without the Stream as part of the equation!

But hey, I have a slightly used stream for sale if you looking!

(Btw - you only need one Stream on a network)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rocko said:


> Not for nuthin' but everyone has been assuming that the Stream will have the same remote streaming functionality as the Romio once remote streaming is deployed.
> 
> Has this been confirmed?


The hardware in the Stream is the same as what's in the Roamio. Also a couple of the Roamio reviews mentioned that they tested outside the house streaming and that it wasn't working on the Roamio so they had to use a standalone Stream instead. Plus the Basic Roamio does not have a built in Stream so for that to support outside the home streaming they need the Standalone option to do it as well. So while I don't think it has been officially confirmed, the odds are heavily stacked in favor of it happening.



yukit said:


> Yep, I would definitely buy one or two Streams when this feature becomes available.
> 
> I wonder if Tivo will charge for the client software like Slingbox.


The Stream supports up to 4 simultaneous streams, so you don't need 2. In fact having 2 doesn't really work very well as you have to go through the setup process in the app to switch between them.

The TiVo app is free. It's highly unlikely they will start charging for it when out of the home streaming becomes available.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The TiVo app is free. It's highly unlikely they will start charging for it when out of the home streaming becomes available.


In app purchase, not saying its likely, but it is one possible route they could go.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still doubt it. Without the app the Stream is useless. Slingbox has a free method of using the device via a browser or free PC app, with TiVo the only way to use the device at all is via the iOS app. If they need more money they'd be better off raising the price of the Stream then charging for the app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone just posted this over in the Roamio forum...

https://www.facebook.com/TiVo/app_256483144499267


----------



## AdamfromChi (Jan 11, 2005)

The official TiVo Twitter account just posted a countdown tweet that was conspicuously silent on OOH streaming for the standalone TiVo Stream...hopefully that's just an oversight...

It's almost time... Out-of-Home Streaming is about to be available on #TiVoRoamio Plus and Pro! #countdown http://bit.ly/1cavMDg 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/392446126063759360


----------



## Rohardi (Oct 19, 2013)

Watch live or recorded shows at home or [coming soon] on the go

This is from the Stream page on Tivo's website. So I would ASSUME that the stream should have OOH streaming. It's the only real reason I bought the stream


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rohardi said:


> Watch live or recorded shows at home or [coming soon] on the go
> 
> This is from the Stream page on Tivo's website. So I would ASSUME that the stream should have OOH streaming. It's the only real reason I bought the stream


If the CCI byte for "copy once" prevents out-of-home streaming, those of us on providers like Cablevision or TWC that protect just about everything will be furious.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to the few mentions we saw about OOH streaming in the Roamio reviews they are going to have some sort of restrictions. However it wasn't clear if it was based on the CCI byte so something else.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

bayern_fan said:


> If the CCI byte for "copy once" prevents out-of-home streaming, those of us on providers like Cablevision or TWC that protect just about everything will be furious.


I read an early review that discussed some content that was restricted from out of the home streaming. It didn't specifically indicate that the restriction was coming from the CCI byte, and of course we haven't heard anything from TiVo on whether this limitation will follow into production.

We have discussed this in the past and I think it would be a stretch for TiVo to interpret the CCI byte in this way - but this is a lot of conjecture at this point.

I am waiting for the production release before getting too upset.

(I am glad I have FIOS, by the way!)


----------



## AdamfromChi (Jan 11, 2005)

Just by way of update, Margaret from TiVo replied to a tweet that TiVo Stream will get OOH streaming a few weeks after Roamio:

@Panthers_Den It is coming -- most likely 2 to 3 weeks later.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/392683227866869762


----------

